# Win with @infinitywax



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

This is an "instagram competition "- but also open to Forum members here - so add your name below to be counted in and make sure you visit infinity wax website and check out their range ( winners will be from either instagram or here )

:thumb:


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Awesome, count me in. Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, definitely count me in please :thumb:


----------



## Gafferinc (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes please - count me in too


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you count me in too please


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Oooh, yes please


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Can you count me in please

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

Count me in please


----------



## Wade.K10 (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes, please! Count me in :thumb:


----------



## alanr (Mar 11, 2012)

Me too please


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Count me in please.


----------



## deanmorris8889 (Jul 5, 2019)

and me


----------



## BoxsterBlue (Aug 30, 2019)

Count me in!


----------



## mokkaman (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, Count me in as well.Cheers Andy


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Would be rude not to, count me in please.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Count me in too


----------



## Mil7zie (May 19, 2019)

Count me in please

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## claymore (Aug 21, 2017)

A couple of new waxes which would be good to try on the new car when it arrives.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes please! Thanks


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Count me in please. Thanks


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Count me in please. Thanks


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Count me in! On another note for those who haven't tried rapid detailer, I'd recommend a bottle. Not the most hydrophobic but it's nice to use and really slick.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm in please.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Count me in please, thanks Derek


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Count me in please


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Me too please

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice.
Count me in please


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Why not


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Count me in! On another note for those who haven't tried rapid detailer, I'd recommend a bottle. Not the most hydrophobic but it's nice to use and really slick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Oh that's good to know, cheers :thumb:

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes please, count me in.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

I'm a big fan of infinity wax, used/do use most of their range. Top products. 
I'm in please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Can you stick my name in the had please. Thanks very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaiiDub (Aug 12, 2019)

Ooh can you add me to the list please :-D


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

Add me to the list too please!


----------



## finnie_1 (May 27, 2014)

Go for it, count me in.


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

Count me in please


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Count me in too! Cheers!


----------



## Fidge (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes please, I'd like to be entered.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Count me in thanks guys 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Me too please!


----------



## GSI-MAN (Sep 12, 2017)

Count me in please


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CLOSED ! - will add these to instagram and a winner will be picked later today


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Winner is Andrewshelly12 who posted on the instagram feed .... 

I will do another competition soon just fro the Forum


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Congratulations to him - fantastic prize.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Grats.. Bloody instagram bobs ;-)


----------

